# Solved: can you write on an image?



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

im trying to figure out if you can write on an image and put an image on anoter image, using HTML/CSS.

any help is greatly appriciated,

BLKRDR59


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Most any photo editing program can write tech onto an image file.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

do you know of an software that does it besides GIMP that can accept transparent images? cause mine is all whack

THX

also (like i said b4) can you put text and images on another image using HTML/CSS, and if you can... how can you position it?


THX agn


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You can always load your image as a background-image for the div or table cell on your page and then put text or another image in the div or cell as you usually would


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

THANKS colinsp


----------



## Ellemire (May 12, 2009)

You can do this via a table.

Example

```
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=Black]<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td width="221" height="300" background="background_image.png" valign="bottom">
<font size="18">Example Text</font></td>
</tr>
</table>[/COLOR][/SIZE]
```
The valign="bottom" can be changed to position the text.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Ellemire said:


> You can do this via a table.


Which is what I said above.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

well im an ametuer when it comes to HTML/CSS so the code always helps

THX 4 d help y'all


----------

